# Golden Ratio Webinar at my house this Sunday



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The Webinar is at my house Sunday at 3 p.m. I'd like to invite everyone that is interested to come. I'll have refreshments. You can bring a px of your own tank. If you bring a digital we can upload to the big screen TV. Ricky Cain will present. We need an audience to ask questions and to interact. Bring friends if you like.

Location: 
6000 Running Brook Drive
Joshua, TX 76058

Date:
Sunday, April 19, 2009

Time:
3:00 PM - 4:30 PM CDT


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome. Count me in!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great! Hope others are joining us as well! 

Might even do dinner as it is 'til 4:30pm


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

I can drop by since I live in cleburne but whats a Webinar


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Sulla,

Webinar is a seminar to be viewed on the web. If we are at Drinda's house we will get the critical info from the presentation plus the behind the scenes for the broadcast.

I'm trying to work my schedule so I can make it on Sunday cause I want to see her tanks in person again but also Bill's.

Maybe you could bring the stand and tank I emailed about on the box.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Eeek... too much stuff on Sunday. There is a TCA auction on sunday as well, and I'm going to see David Sedaris at SMU that night. 

That said, after Houston, I don't exactly need more fish and I brought most of my extra plants there, so maybe skipping TCA is in order. 

Michael


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok sounds good kim. Maybe bring me some moss clippings of different kinds and I will just throw in the other vintage tank


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

iis there a link for the webinar?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

kimcadmus said:


> I'm trying to work my schedule so I can make it on Sunday cause I want to see her tanks in person again but also Bill's.


Here's a link to the sign up info....

Kim, not fair. I;m not Tex Gal.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats right, your in a league all your own. Thought you might want to brainstorm light hanging.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Folks coming to our place, please be sure to bring your trade plants. Tex Gal and I have a ton of stuff to go to good homes. In addition to thinning our our tanks, we have a bunch of wild things from our Houston trip. (If we haven't killed them yet that is.)


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I need some HC. Can anybody spare some for a guy?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well if we are posting our want list I need some cherry shrimp. I stuck amanos in my tank and I think they out competed my little guys!


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

I have some chara (I think) if any one wants some. 

I could always use clippings of mosses like star, flame, christmas etc.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Drinda,

Could you record this? I would love to be there, but I am miles away!!!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

sadly, I can't participate either. Hope we can access it somehow later?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

*!!IMPORTANT UPDATE!!*

The webinar is on as scheduled. *HOWEVER...* we thought that Ricky would be actually working in our living room on Tex Gal's 125g. That is not the case. Ricky will be presenting from his home in East Texas. The quality of the presentation should not be negatively affected by this. As a matter of fact, it may actually work better from the perspective of having a tighter presentation.

We invited folks to our home with the understanding that Ricky would be the main attraction. * We are still inviting you here.* But we just need you to be aware that it'll just be us peons. We will have food. The presentation will be on a 55in TV. And we still have tons of plants to share.

So, y'all come! But we did think it important to let you know that the situation is a bit different that we had originally planned.

The presentation is being recorded, for those of you who have been wondering about that.


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

By the way a friend of mine has a lot of Petrified Wood wood he wants to sell for $2 a pound. If any one is interested I might have time go by and get some to bring along. Has pretty much any size from small to huge.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I bet people would be interested in the wood. I'd bring some if I were you!


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok if I can find the time to get by and get some I will


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

By the way who is Ricky Cain I am new to the planted tank world.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd be interested in the Petrified wood. Are you near Dallas? I'm not sure whether I'll be there tomorrow or not. A friend is moving in for a while and we've been working to free up the extra room. But we might make it. 

Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok, we'll be there. 

Anyone need Butterfly Goodeid (Ameca Splendens)? They are livebearers that eat hair algae and have a personality. 

I'll take some petrified wood if that works out. Anyone have any Seiyru stone? 

Niko, we'll take some of those BBA eating Goby's if they're ready to go. 

Michael


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Just wanted to say a quick thanks to Tex Gal and Tex Guy for the great time at their house today. Also was nice meeting every one.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

How did this go? Where can I find the recording?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Rehashing the Webinar:

It went very well, and I think we all had a lot of fun. Ricky was helpful in identifying problems that he saw with several tanks and the golden ratio comparisons. He explained that he prefers mound style tanks, and that valleys should never be in the center of the tank. We also discussed that, for many of us in the club, the tank is something that we keep for years, while Ricky explained that he creates one, then gets it just at the "magic moment" and then takes it down. This showed a real difference of style. There were some funny moments, like when Ricky's kid kept bothering him to use the computer and stuff, which was pretty entertaining as well.

Tex guy and Tex gal made us all dinner as well, so all you that didn't come really missed out on one of a kind alfredo sauce, a good meat sauce, and a very good salad. They were gracious hosts and obviously Tex guy is a computer whiz for setting up that conference.

We looked at their tanks, Tex guy has a large cube and is trying to build a nano to replace a jar in the office. Tex gal has a large tank and she loves many species. She was very prolific in giving myself and others many varieties, and I personally wanted to thank them again for their hospitality!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks northtexasfossilguy. Nice of you to say. We had a good time too.


----------

